# poorly wood pigeon



## melanie_j (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi there,

I have rescued a poorly wood pigeon. It is weak and seems to have diffiulty breathing, it is breathing through its mouth and seems to have a green/yellow mucus coming from its mouth. I don't know what to do. I have him in a box in the porch with a bowl of water and some bird seed. Please help!!! I don't know who to call or what to do!!

Thanks 

Melanie


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

we have a member here feefo, that can help you with this woodpigeon, please come back to check for her post, I will pm her.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Keep bird in the warm place. Best is to see Vet as all the symptoms described are of serious illness and bird needs to be medicated.


----------



## melanie_j (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi there thank you for your replies. I have taken poor little Jim as I named him to the vets. They are going to let me know the outcome. Will let you all know what they say. Just relieved he is in good hands now, I didn't really know what to do, it was awful. I think Pigeons are beautiful creatures and I love watching the birds in my garden so it's awful to see one in distress. 

Mel


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for caring for this poor bird, melanie. I hope that he will be OK. Please let us know the outcome. Did the vet tell you what he intended to do?

Spirit Wings, thank you for contacting me. I am so sorry that I was not here to help.

Unfortunately most vets work in conjunction with the RSPCA, who don't believe in helping sick or injured woodies because they are classified as vermin (in fact when any wild animal is collected their instructions are to phone in to check whether to terminate the animal immediately rather than waste time and petrol driving it to a sanctuary.)

Hopefully Melanie found a good and caring vet, I know there are some around because mine is one and will always phone me when a pigeon is brought in!

Because we have had such a lot of pigeons killed unnecessarily in the UK there is a list of vets that are compassionate towards pigeons, and wildlife hospitals and sanctuaries that will care to them. Unless the rescuer has local knowledge about who will help a pigeon it is always safer for the pigeon to refer the rescuer to this list as a first recourse.

This is the list (so far) for England:

http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/pigeon-resources-f8/matilda-s-list-england-t256.htm

And this is the list for Scotland, Wales and Northen Ireland:

http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/pigeon-resources-f8/matilda-s-list-scotland-wales-and-northern-ireland-t343.htm


----------



## morphix (Jun 1, 2011)

Feefo said:


> Thank you for caring for this poor bird, melanie. I hope that he will be OK. Please let us know the outcome. Did the vet tell you what he intended to do?
> 
> Spirit Wings, thank you for contacting me. I am so sorry that I was not here to help.
> 
> ...


The vet we visited today in Redditch was awesome and very orientated towards animal welfare.. she treated the wood pigeon free of charge.

The practice is called "Special Friends Animal Medical Centre" and they have kind volunteers who come in to care for the sick animals to help them get better.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

morphix said:


> The vet we visited today in Redditch was awesome and very orientated towards animal welfare.. she treated the wood pigeon free of charge.
> 
> The practice is called "Special Friends Animal Medical Centre" and they have kind volunteers who come in to care for the sick animals to help them get better.


Thanks for that info. Feefo ,(Cynthia) is always looking to add any known pigeon friendly vets to her resources list and this will be very useful if it isn't already on there.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I didn't know about it but have added it...as Janet says, I am always delighted to find another pigeon friendly vet to add to the list.


----------

